
Notes on design of a Haskell API - fogus
http://www.drmaciver.com/2011/11/notes-on-design-of-a-haskell-api/
======
argimenes
This is a great article, but the title reminds me (fondly) of titles of
academic texts that couch everything in qualifiers: 'A Sketch Toward Some
Notes on a Proposal for an Investigation into a Re-evaluation of {Insert Topic
Here}.'

~~~
DRMacIver
A neutral title seemed the way to go. :-)

On the one hand, the process was pretty irritating. On the other hand most of
the issues are ones I'd probably catch if I were to repeat the experience
(which is why I thought it worth writing about), and the end result was pretty
acceptable. All in all a fairly neutral experience.

